# Major pain below right ribs



## SIERRA (Oct 16, 2007)

I was recently in the hospital diagnosed with constipation.....EXTREME!!!!! Pain had me going to emergency room twice before final time when I was admitted. The thrid time is when they figured out I was BLOCKED!!! Now my right side below my ribs is untouchable. Breathing too deep, coughing, walking, laying.....it all hurts. Does anyone know how to ease this pain? I am taking 800mg of Ibuprofen every 6 - 8 hours and still no relief. PLEASE HELP!!!!!


----------



## Cbrielle (Nov 13, 2007)

Sierra,This is something you need to ask your Dr. about. Intestinal blockages can be life threatening, as I am sure you were informed. The Doc's should be informed of your pain, and help you control it. Pain itself can add to the problem. Also, please stay within the label parameters on the Ibuprofen. Off label use can cause liver damage.I have been having the same pain, but not as severe, but it takes a year to get the testing I need, so I have been trying to eat less, and keep myself as empty as possible. I find when don't eat much I get a little relief. This is not a good long term solution, make sure you get your docs to help you with this.Cb


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Is the right under the rib pain new or much more severe than usual? If it is new you might want to get your gall bladder checked out. Just because you have one disorder doesn't mean something else can't become a problem.K.


----------



## MR D (Nov 4, 2007)

Ibprofen may be a bad choice. I have taken it a couple of times while healthy, and it made my tummy very sick. Also, any physical activity that you can manage to do, even walking, may help move things along.


----------

